# Croc found dead, mutilated in NT



## News Bot (Sep 12, 2012)

NT police are seeking help to find whoever killed and chopped the tail off a large saltwater crocodile.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |




| valign="'middle'" |




|-




















*Published On:* 12-Sep-12 03:57 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Stuart (Sep 12, 2012)

Sad news


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 12, 2012)

Too bad snakes don't get the same attention


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 12, 2012)

They are claiming it's a victim of "trophy hunters". Fair dinkum. Trophy hunters take the HEAD. Hungry Countrymen take the tail!


----------



## butters (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree what use is a tail as a trophy? tools.

Someone was hungry, although I am a little surprised that only the tail was taken. A lot more meat still left on the croc, though you would need to work a bit harder for it.

You may be able to answer this question Steve. Can the local mobs hunt crocs under territory law? I am guessing they would be traditional tucker in some parts.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 12, 2012)

Yep. There was a test case not long after the croc protection laws were put in place. 5 old (aboriginal) ladies found a 3 meter croc caught on a mud flat on the Tiwi Islands. They killed it with sticks, chopped it up and took it home for dinner. 

Parks & Wildlife tried to prosecute them but the Judge said "If a bunch of old ladies armed with sticks can kill a 3 meter crocodile and take it home for dinner, good on them! STOP WASTING MY TIME."

No countryman has been prosecuted for killing and eating a croc in the NT since. If you or I did it though............


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 12, 2012)

Ha, Ha...now THAT'S gold!!


----------



## Poggle (Sep 13, 2012)

butters said:


> I agree what use is a tail as a trophy? tools.
> 
> Someone was hungry, although I am a little surprised that only the tail was taken. A lot more meat still left on the croc, though you would need to work a bit harder for it.
> 
> You may be able to answer this question Steve. Can the local mobs hunt crocs under territory law? I am guessing they would be traditional tucker in some parts.



Just incase none has replied... No countryman in either NT or northern QLD has been prosecuted for the hunting of croc for food. There have been a couple of trial cases from P&W but they were thrown out to the best of my knowledge.

- - - Updated - - -



SteveNT said:


> Yep. There was a test case not long after the croc protection laws were put in place. 5 old (aboriginal) ladies found a 3 meter croc caught on a mud flat on the Tiwi Islands. They killed it with sticks, chopped it up and took it home for dinner.
> 
> Parks & Wildlife tried to prosecute them but the Judge said "If a bunch of old ladies armed with sticks can kill a 3 meter crocodile and take it home for dinner, good on them! STOP WASTING MY TIME."
> 
> No countryman has been prosecuted for killing and eating a croc in the NT since. If you or I did it though............




Sorry man your reply hadnt come up until after i had posted for some reasons :S


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 13, 2012)

They should open up a restaurant and sell NTFE (Northern Territory Fried Echidna)


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 13, 2012)

Confirmed in today's NT News. Croc killed and tail taken for a ceremonial feast by countrymen! Toldya! 

- - - Updated - - -



VenomOOse said:


> They should open up a restaurant and sell NTFE (Northern Territory Fried Echidna)



That's one I havent tried. I hear it is very tasty though, "like pork". Wild croc is nice (only the farmed ones taste like chicken- it's what they're fed.) I hate dugong and saltwater turtle, all fat and green meat. Fruit bats that have been feeding on mangoes are excellent!


----------



## PythonLegs (Sep 13, 2012)

So that's what Gordo's been up to.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 13, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> So that's what Gordo's been up to.



Unfortunately Gordo is horrified at the idea of eating fruit bats "disgusting!" ha ha


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 13, 2012)

I remember a story my old mum in law told me; In the "old days" when a river crossing was made by a family/ group, they'd always leave an old girl at the rear carrying any pups (dogs), as the crocs would always stalk a group from behind. When a croc surfaced, the last old girl would release a pup out into the water toward the croc and problem solved.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 13, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> I remember a story my old mum in law told me; In the "old days" when a river crossing was made by a family/ group, they'd always leave an old girl at the rear carrying any pups (dogs), as the crocs would always stalk a group from behind. When a croc surfaced, the last old girl would release a pup out into the water toward the croc and problem solved.



Same story from coastal Arnhem, dogs keep them busy.


----------



## PMyers (Sep 14, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Unfortunately Gordo is horrified at the idea of eating fruit bats "disgusting!" ha ha



I have it on good authority that they "need garlic"...


----------



## Poggle (Sep 17, 2012)

PMyers said:


> I have it on good authority that they "need garlic"...



Stese is correct, if they have been having a good feed of Mangoes, they are usually pretty good as they are. 

Personally i am not a fan of harvested croc meat.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 17, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Confirmed in today's NT News. Croc killed and tail taken for a ceremonial feast by countrymen! Toldya!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



are you serious!?!?


how can you eat those things :evil:


----------



## Stuart (Sep 17, 2012)

I remember having Fruit Bat in Vanuatu. Can comfortably say I would have it again if the oppertunity arose. Croc on the otherhand Im not so fond of, possibly due to (as someone pointed out) they are fed on a particular feed when farmed


----------



## Skelhorn (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Big fella!


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 19, 2012)

the poor things


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 21, 2012)

Peoples gots to eat. And Princessparrot I would rather eat a croc or a fruit bat than a Kentucky fried chicken. When you are on country you eat what the "bush supermarket" provides or you go hungry. (and insult your hosts).


----------



## Kareeves (Sep 22, 2012)

nothing better than living of the land


----------



## Snotty (Sep 22, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Peoples gots to eat. And Princessparrot I would rather eat a croc or a fruit bat than a Kentucky fried chicken. When you are on country you eat what the "bush supermarket" provides or you go hungry. (and insult your hosts).



Or you master the art of pretending to eat. I think the old Dundee quote was pretty true "You can live on it, but...". Out of all the stuff I have had to eat around the world, I think it was the "crocodile in some sort of slime" that was the most vile stuff I have ever tasted. Even with lots of beer I kept choking on that stuff. Fruit bat is ok if it is cooked to charcoal stage - still popular in places like Indo. These days I just nibble on the rice, sago or whatever and make that last as long as possible. So long as you look like you are eating it is normally ok and everyone is happy.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 22, 2012)

Yea I'm with ya, I've pretend eaten a bit of mud crab after seeing a maggot dropping out of it. 

Later I discussed it with the family and saw the error of my ways. 

Still dont eat maggoty mud crab no matter how hungry I am 

I can always find a feed no matter what.


----------



## Kareeves (Sep 22, 2012)

I do beleve it is not named maggot when it is in your food its bush rice and if its still moving its not cooked anofe


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 22, 2012)

Kareeves said:


> I do beleve it is not named maggot when it is in your food its bush rice and if its still moving its not cooked anofe



correct

like the "bush saltanas" in that desert country. (flies folks)


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 22, 2012)

Snotty said:


> Or you master the art of pretending to eat. I think the old Dundee quote was pretty true "You can live on it, but...". Out of all the stuff I have had to eat around the world, I think it was the "crocodile in some sort of slime" that was the most vile stuff I have ever tasted. Even with lots of beer I kept choking on that stuff. Fruit bat is ok if it is cooked to charcoal stage - still popular in places like Indo. These days I just nibble on the rice, sago or whatever and make that last as long as possible. So long as you look like you are eating it is normally ok and everyone is happy.



I have eaten saltwater croc, straight out of the water. Beautiful seafoody taste, great texture. Eating an animal that has been fed chickens or has lived in a slime bowl will taste just like it's diet or surroundings


----------



## Leasdraco (Sep 22, 2012)

Kareeves said:


> I do beleve it is not named maggot when it is in your food its bush rice and if its still moving its not cooked anofe



I'm pretty open minded but nothing could make me eat maggots.Id sooner scrape lichen off the rocks and eat that


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 22, 2012)

Leasdraco said:


> I'm pretty open minded but nothing could make me eat maggots.Id sooner scrape lichen off the rocks and eat that



You Guys! Everyone knows you don't eat lichen....you use it as a dye for ceremony!!


----------



## Cuppz90 (Sep 22, 2012)

I know crocodile tail is used for meat not trophies or whatever....


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 22, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Peoples gots to eat. And Princessparrot I would rather eat a croc or a fruit bat than a Kentucky fried chicken. When you are on country you eat what the "bush supermarket" provides or you go hungry. (and insult your hosts).



whatever. i'm just against eating these things all together, especially kangaroos


i would rather starve then eat our wildlife

- - - Updated - - -



SteveNT said:


> Unfortunately Gordo is horrified at the idea of eating fruit bats "disgusting!" ha ha




i find the idea of eating any of these sad and discusting:x


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 22, 2012)

Whatever, I'm just against people who kill innocent plants for no reason at all.
Saying you would rather starve is absolutley ridiculous, starving to death is quite painful.
Kangaroo is an abundant and healthy food and tastes great!


----------



## Snotty (Sep 22, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Whatever, I'm just against people who kill innocent plants for no reason at all.
> Saying you would rather starve is absolutley ridiculous, starving to death is quite painful.
> Kangaroo is an abundant and healthy food and tastes great!



That one we can agree on, I wont fight you over the croc, but skippy is some of the best meat you can get.


----------



## Wally (Sep 22, 2012)

princessparrot said:


> i would rather starve then eat our wildlife



Fifty thousand years of history would disagree.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 22, 2012)

princessparrot said:


> i would rather starve then eat our wildlife
> 
> 
> i find the idea of eating any of these sad and discusting:x



I am curious, for you what is the difference between a farmed native animal and a sheep?
Also do you eat fish from Australian waters?


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 22, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> I am curious, for you what is the difference between a farmed native animal and a sheep?
> Also do you eat fish from Australian waters?



no i dont eat fish or any other animal

now with kangaroos if they were farmed it may be different... but they aren't!
Australian Society for Kangaroos
- - - Updated - - -

im sure they would


Wally76 said:


> Fifty thousand years of history would disagree.


----------



## Wally (Sep 22, 2012)

princessparrot said:


> im sure they would



They had no choice. :?


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 22, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> They had no choice. :?



i know


----------



## Wally (Sep 22, 2012)

princessparrot said:


> i know
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might.............



.............in Canberra.


----------



## butters (Sep 23, 2012)

People's aversion to eating anything but sheep, cows, chickens and pigs baffles me. It's all meat and an animal died to give it. If you want to be a vegetarian fine. Your choice.
If you lean towards the carnivorous......be carnivorous!!

Our nation would be a lot healthier if we ate more of our native animals as they are far better for you , and the natural environment , than the imported ones. That doesn't mean I think you should go out and BBQ a bilby but things like croc, roo and emu are better nutritional and environmental choices than beef, pork etc.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 23, 2012)

Free range skippy is far more reasonable than farming. Imagine the thousands of miles of 4 meter fencing you would require. In drought they would have to be culled (like sheep or cattle) instead of being able to relocate to other water supplies as they do. As free range they live a natural life, controlling their population as the conditions dictate. There is no suffering with a bullet to the head. It is instant. And we wouldnt have all those terrible hooves chopping up the country.


----------



## Kareeves (Sep 23, 2012)

Skippy the bush kangaroo
Skippy the Bush BBQ


Save the plants eat all the animals.


----------



## Chanzey (Sep 23, 2012)

Love kangaroo, except for one time I tried kangaroo sausages.. I don't know if it was just how they were made, but they were terrible.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 23, 2012)

ok, guys.
im just against the hunting of alot of native animals

introduced pest animals, ok thats abit different and quite often good(pigs, goats ect)

with roos, i hate the numbers of how many they kill, andthen with the joeys.....
if the didn't kill as many or they were aready dead it wouldnt be quite as bad, but....

and steveNT what "hooves" are you talking about

- - - Updated - - -



SteveNT said:


> Free range skippy is far more reasonable than farming. Imagine the thousands of miles of 4 meter fencing you would require. In drought they would have to be culled (like sheep or cattle) instead of being able to relocate to other water supplies as they do. As free range they live a natural life, controlling their population as the conditions dictate. There is no suffering with a bullet to the head. It is instant. And we wouldnt have all those terrible hooves chopping up the country.



what hooves are you talking about?

kangaroos are soft footed and dont do damage, unlike ferel pigs, donkeys, deer, horses, goats. ect



but i do agree with you with some of that

- - - Updated - - -



Darlyn said:


> Whatever, I'm just against people who kill innocent plants for no reason at all.
> Saying you would rather starve is absolutley ridiculous, starving to death is quite painful.
> Kangaroo is an abundant and healthy food and tastes great!



ok, so maybe i wouldnt want to starve, but i know id rather eat plants and that(wattle and gumleaves are quite nice), but you couldnt get me to eat any animal

i hate people killing "innocent" plants for no reason as well

- - - Updated - - -



Darlyn said:


> Whatever, I'm just against people who kill innocent plants for no reason at all.
> Saying you would rather starve is absolutley ridiculous, starving to death is quite painful.
> Kangaroo is an abundant and healthy food and tastes great!



ok, so maybe i wouldnt want to starve, but i know id rather eat plants and that(wattle and gumleaves are quite nice), but you couldnt get me to eat any animal

i hate people killing "innocent" plants for no reason as well


----------



## Kareeves (Sep 23, 2012)

i realy got to ask what is the diffrence between a roo and a sheep. People get up tight about roo shooting is it because they are so cute because i can tell you if cute = good tasting meat then it is spot on. I dont know how many of you have seen how sheep and cows are killed but what i can tell you is that roo shooting is hell of alot better. 
So when it is time to kill sheep this is what happens.
On the station a bunch of men get on motorbikes and ride around chasing them and penning them up.
Next a truck comes along and loads them up takes them away to this place.
This place they go to is where mass murder happens one after the other. The smell its thick you can tast the death in the air and THEY know what is about to happen. They all stand in line and are made to walk in to the both where they will take there last breath. The the bolt gun gose pop and they fall down.
Now they are wiped to the side where there neck is cut so they can bleed out so they are nice and tender for YOU and me eat.
So i would rather eat something that was killed in the paddock with one bullet that had no idear what was about to happen. I would think it would be as close as you could get to dieing in your sleep.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 23, 2012)

they are farmed for that reason, kangaroos arent

Australia bears the shame of being responsible for the largest commercial wildlife slaughter in the world. For killing the kangaroo one of Australia’s most iconic animals, and most species are endemic to Australia.

Each year, Australian ‘roo shooters’ are given the government’s blessing to kill several million kangaroos - the very mammals pictured as the country’s national emblem and emblazoned ...on the tail of every QANTAS jet. Millions more die illegally. The approved quotas for the Australian states has allowed the 1999 slaughter to reach a staggering 5, 668, 416 kangaroos.


It is like going back 100-150 years to an America where birds were slaughtered to make feathered hats and millions of bison were wiped out to make rugs and robes. Wholesale, deliberate, slaughter of wildlife for commercial purposes on this scale just doesn’t happen any more - except in Australia.

These grim industry statistics mean kangaroos are arguably the victims of the largest commercial slaughter of wildlife occurring anywhere. This is not just an Australian concern, however. America and the rest of the world are partly responsible, for hides and meat of the animals killed are exported to use around the world.

" The nature and method of slaughter cannot be ignored. It is barbaric and inhumane. Each night thousands of animals are butchered, many are maimed, the young in pouch are cruelly dispatched and the young at foot are left to fend for themselves. Any reasonable person would not wish to be a party to this slaughter by purchasing kangaroo products." 

Imagine this...
A mother kangaroo with her beautiful joey at night in the vast outback. It is a scene millions of years old. What is new is the roar of a four-wheel drive. She turns towards the noise and is transfixed by a searchlight. A rifle cracks and a bullet tears a hole in her neck. She falls, in pain and unable to save her joey, who retreats into her pouch for safety. The first thing the hunter does is to search the pouch and, feeling a joey inside, pulls him out. The hunter tosses him to the ground and stamps on his head. The joey writhes in agony.
The mother struggles as her leg is slit open and a hook inserted through it. She is hauled up onto the truck and slowly dies. The scene is repeated all night long. Older joeys frantically hop away when their mothers are shot - to die a slow and lonely death from cold or starvation. This is the reality of kangaroo killing. But the killing continues. Every restaurant, café and store that sells kangaroo meat or leather supports this massacre. And they are all fed a string of excuses by the Australian Government. Not one of them stands up to scrutiny.

"The cruelty and suffering that we have already seen in the native animal industries means that this is no longer an experiment. Hundreds of thousands of kangaroos each year are not killed humanely, emu chicks in Western Australia are "de-toed" without anaesthesia to reduce risks to handlers, and possums in Tasmania are trapped, transported and killed over a period that now has blown out to anything up to 48 hours. The trade in wildlife is a trade based on profit, without any place for compassion."

Video evidence is available in the ABC documentary "Kangaroos - Faces in the Mob" and the explicit cruelty in the International Fund for Animal Welfare film of Greg Eichner, NSW shooter - farmer. "The kangaroo killing and game meat lobby can no longer conceal the extreme brutality of their trade. For years we have been calling for an end to this industry which causes the lingering death of 1,000,000 joeys. These joeys similar to the joey Jaffa in 'Faces in the Mob' are orphaned when their mothers are shot in the so-called harvest."

All decent Australians should become active in calling upon Federal and State politicians to outlaw this trade - a trade as horrible as the slow slaughter of whales and the clubbing to death of seals or any of the other terrible abuses of wildlife around the world.

Aside from the cruelty which is inherent in the commercial kangaroo killing industry, one land holder in Western NSW has described "pitting" which is the digging of pits to bury kangaroos that have been killed illegally. These same land holders want to legally increase their income by skin only shooting which is more cruel than the carcass trade. They can shoot the kangaroos inhumanely as long as the skin itself is not damaged for the export markets and it is not detected (impossible to police).

Skin only shooting is not only more cruel but it is also open to many illegal abuses. The NSW NPWS fought a Court Case in 1996 to stop this trade and won. Now the landholders have 'friends' in political circles who they are lobbying to reopen the skin only trade in NSW. Kangaroos are killed primarily for their leather and skins. Many millions of kangaroos are killed for the shoe leather trade to Italy and the USA. 

NSW farmers have threatened to use political pressure to get what they want (that is, less kangaroos). The welfare of kangaroos is only paid lip service and are the scapegoats for falling prices and incomes. A Tibooburra, NSW farmer (1999) found over 139 kangaroos dead in his front garden from poisoning (the killing is not policed). NSW land holders want kangaroos to come under the control of the Department of Agriculture and taken away from the NSW National Parks and Wildlife Service and they are using their political clout to ensure kangaroo numbers are reduced to "tolerable" levels, which may be zero numbers of kangaroos.

"The trade in wildlife is a trade based on profit, without any place for compassion"http://www.facebook.com/pages/Australian-Society-for-Kangaroos/181248271914864#!/pages/Cruelty-And-The-Kangaroo-Industry/116624668396225?sk=info


----------



## Kareeves (Sep 23, 2012)

i hope i am not ment to read all of that. looks like some copy and pastting to me. But I say if its good anofe for the coat of arms its good for my tummy.


----------



## Chanzey (Sep 23, 2012)

princessparrot said:


> ok, guys.
> im just against the hunting of alot of native animals
> 
> introduced pest animals, ok thats abit different and quite often good(pigs, goats ect)
> ...



He means the hooves of grazed sheep and cattle... if the country survived off kangaroo their wouldn't be hooves destroying creek lines etc.

Also, arn't gumleafs toxic? and very low in energy... good luck surviving off them, I don't think your body is equip to digest leaves.


----------



## Leasdraco (Sep 23, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> He means the hooves of grazed sheep and cattle... if the country survived off kangaroo their wouldn't be hooves destroying creek lines etc.
> 
> Also, arn't gumleafs toxic? and very low in energy... good luck surviving off them, I don't think your body is equip to digest leaves.



Eating eucalyptus will make u very sick


----------



## Kareeves (Sep 23, 2012)

This is why Koalas sleep so much


Chanzey said:


> Also, arn't gumleafs toxic? and very low in energy... good luck surviving off them, I don't think your body is equip to digest leaves.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 23, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> He means the hooves of grazed sheep and cattle... if the country survived off kangaroo their wouldn't be hooves destroying creek lines etc.
> 
> ohh, ok i get it now, i must admit i do agree with that
> Also, arn't gumleafs toxic? and very low in energy... good luck surviving off them, I don't think your body is equip to digest leaves.


 i think they may be but they are still nice


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 23, 2012)

Are you a PETA supporter?


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 23, 2012)

PP cutting and pasting from that ridiculous website does nothing for your credence.
Goodness knows what you eat but wattle and gumleaves doesn't sound like a healthy diet to me.
You sound quite passionate but also misinformed.
By the way. not everything you read on the internet is true so maybe you
could check the information you have provided for actual facts.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 23, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> PP cutting and pasting from that ridiculous website does nothing for your credence.


 Dead right, considering the website is completely inaccurate in its quoting of so called "facts"

Anyway, how did a thread on some of the fantastic part of the country that we are privileged to see via Steve's travels degenerate into a poorly thought out argument over what is ok to eat vs what is not? Each to their own, but I remember in specialist training that we were so hungry that we couldn't care what it was, it was food whether it was meat, plant or "space filler"


----------



## Boidae (Sep 23, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Anyway, how did a thread on some of the fantastic part of the country that we are privileged to see via Steve's travels degenerate into a poorly thought out argument over what is ok to eat vs what is not?



Welcome to APS my friend.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 23, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> PP cutting and pasting from that ridiculous website does nothing for your credence.
> Goodness knows what you eat but wattle and gumleaves doesn't sound like a healthy diet to me.
> You sound quite passionate but also misinformed.
> By the way. not everything you read on the internet is true so maybe you
> could check the information you have provided for actual facts.



i generelly dont eat leaves, that was more when i was younger.
i mainly eat fruit theseday.

i know not everything on the net is true



i get updated on how our wildlife is every week by wildlife bytes,and alot of it is just so...


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 24, 2012)

Your heart is in the right place PP but you need a bit more "real world" experience. 

We had a mob up here that were advertising all over Europe to "SAVE THE BRUMBIES" and raking in millions to breed and release feral horses. At the same time that Rangers were culling by the hundreds to save fragile environments for the natives.

Unfortunately this seems to be the side of the fence you are sitting on. Out of ignorance I am sure, not malice.

Real conservation work is about hard yakka, blood and bullets. There is no fluff and loveliness involved at all.

Dont listen the urban jibberish of PETA and the like, they have saved nothing but money in the bank. If you really want to look after our wildlife I suggest you head out bush and get involved. Your hands will get dirty!


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (Sep 24, 2012)

If you got any of that infomation off the Australian Society of Kangaroos you may want to check the actual full facts rather than the ones they "selected" out of a scientific paper or was written by some non peer reviewed journal, or written by someone from a bias view.... Just like the Australian Society of Kangaroos. 

The fact is and it's backed up by 1000's if not 100 000's of the scientific and environmental community, is that eating, farming kangaroo and other natives animals such Croc and Emu does much more good than harm. 

It's not a new idea either. It's quite old, it's just that time and again people like yourself can't see past the emotive and do a bit of thinking. 

If you greenies actually got out in the wild and saw the sheer amount of certain species of macropods you might actually get an idea. 
And if you saw how much land had been deteriorated by anything hoofed. Especially farmed animals, you may change your point of view. 

What annoys me most is that people love taking the credit of luxuries of science. How many of you 100% trust their Iphones, computers traffics lights, sewage systems, security systems, planes, cars, trains, internet and everything else but still don't trust scientist with something that have studied a good part of their life on. And their idea and evidence is backed up by non profit, non bias, environmental science pro groups.


----------



## Kareeves (Sep 24, 2012)

what about the croc numbers up the top end they going to have to start culling them soon hey.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 24, 2012)

Already are.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 24, 2012)

Mulgaaustralis said:


> If you got any of that infomation off the Australian Society of Kangaroos you may want to check the actual full facts rather than the ones they "selected" out of a scientific paper or was written by some non peer reviewed journal, or written by someone from a bias view.... Just like the Australian Society of Kangaroos.
> 
> The fact is and it's backed up by 1000's if not 100 000's of the scientific and environmental community, is that eating, farming kangaroo and other natives animals such Croc and Emu does much more good than harm.
> 
> ...



they dont farm roos


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Sep 24, 2012)

princessparrot said:


> they dont farm roos



They don't need to. And that's a good thing. No farms, no grazing land, no unneccessary damage.


----------



## Chanzey (Sep 24, 2012)

Mulgaaustralis said:


> If you got any of that infomation off the Australian Society of Kangaroos you may want to check the actual full facts rather than the ones they "selected" out of a scientific paper or was written by some non peer reviewed journal, or written by someone from a bias view.... Just like the Australian Society of Kangaroos.
> 
> The fact is and it's backed up by 1000's if not 100 000's of the scientific and environmental community, is that eating, farming kangaroo and other natives animals such Croc and Emu does much more good than harm.
> 
> ...



Not trying to sound like a smartass, but what are emu numbers like? Just curious.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 25, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Not trying to sound like a smartass, but what are emu numbers like? Just curious.



According to the all knowing interwebz there are between 650 to 750k Emus in the wild. And we know it must be true because Google told us and Google would never lie...

Source: Emu (Dromaius novaehollandiae), Billabong Sanctuary, Townsville


----------



## Leasdraco (Sep 25, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Not trying to sound like a smartass, but what are emu numbers like? Just curious.



Emus and kangaroos both thrive on land that has been cleared,but that leads to overpopulation,especially roos.then they starve because theres not enough food to go around.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 25, 2012)

Leasdraco said:


> Emus and kangaroos both thrive on land that has been cleared,but that leads to overpopulation,especially roos.then they starve because theres not enough food to go around.



If there is insufficient food or water roos put their embryos on hold until better times. That is the great marsupial adaptation that let them dominate on a continent with a flood/ drought cycle. 
Emus cant do this. During drought I have seen them heaped dead in 3 meter piles along the Nullabor when they have gone as far south as they can looking for water.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Sep 25, 2012)

No problems with people eating crocs, in fact I'd encourage it. They are a very good source of protein, and perhaps amongst the best form of protein you can eat, very high bioavailability. MUCH better than beef, and better than chicken. Think white fish meat, 90%+ bio availability. People eat kangaroos. Crocodiles are farmed, last I checked kangaroos are not, they're just hunted.

Of course there are alot more kangaroos than crocs, but the occasional hunting of a croc for food does not offend me in any way.

But killing a croc and lopping off it's tail? It's so easy...but...come on, let's be serious! If someone wants to hunt a croc, let them, but make sure they take it away and dispose of the guts/bones responsibly, and don't let it sit there and rot and stink the place out.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 25, 2012)

Where do you suggest the Countrymen dispose of it? In a wheelie bin? A Council tip? Interested.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 25, 2012)

benjamind2010 said:


> No problems with people eating crocs, in fact I'd encourage it. They are a very good source of protein, and perhaps amongst the best form of protein you can eat, very high bioavailability. MUCH better than beef, and better than chicken. Think white fish meat, 90%+ bio availability. People eat kangaroos. Crocodiles are farmed, last I checked kangaroos are not, they're just hunted.
> 
> Of course there are alot more kangaroos than crocs, but the occasional hunting of a croc for food does not offend me in any way.
> 
> But killing a croc and lopping off it's tail? It's so easy...but...come on, let's be serious! If someone wants to hunt a croc, let them, but make sure they take it away and dispose of the guts/bones responsibly, and don't let it sit there and rot and stink the place out.



LOL, it's not like it was dumped in the middle of Darwin, it was found at a river crossing in a remote part of the NT, I am sure very little of it would have gone to waste.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 25, 2012)

none


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## mungus (Nov 12, 2012)

You have no idea do you PP !! :facepalm:


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Nov 12, 2012)

What a load of BS. Propaganda. You obviously have NO idea how regulated this industry is, this is such uneducated crap. Stopping this slaughter as you call it is taking bread put of families mouths .And could very easily lead to (even more) over population of roos.And anyway you can't spell slaughter without laughter, so have a coke and a smile...


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm not sure that legally i'll ever be able to dig into a bit of echidna  An echidna enchilada :lol: Now that's got a great ring to it! Hehe


----------



## butters (Nov 13, 2012)

They all look like bucks to me. No joeys from that lot.


----------



## cement (Nov 13, 2012)

There are plenty of crocs getting shot, and not eaten too. 

Some people just don't realise how vast and remote Australia really is. When you are brought up in a city or town and don't get to do the klm's it's easy to read stuff and form ideas about how "it should be",..... yet in reality, and the best thing about going remote in Aus ,is that you very quickly realise that YOU might be on the menu too. This changes your whole perspective on life, because even those cute and cuddly kangaroos and koalas know they have to be tough and on their game to survive each day. Death is everywhere in the country, because so is life.

As far as leaving the croc carcass where they did, its no problem, natural process will have it all gone in a week, with just a flat empty dried out bag of skin and bone to show for what was once a mighty beast.

A dog was taken just 20 mins nth of Cairns cbd, when I was up there not to long ago, and two days later, much to the locals horror and dismay a headless body of a 2.5 - 3m croc was found at the site. The rangers through a trap in too and caught another 2.7m croc two days later, so the FW dog owner might not have even got the right one. The blackfellas up in the cape are still spearing or shooting any croc that is misbehaving, and so are the farmers, not all but some.


----------

